# Deleting Inbox Messages from Mobile?



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Is there a way to delete PMs from mobile? My inbox is nearly full and I'm having difficulty figuring out how to delete some messages...

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mobile or tapatalk?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Just mobile... No fancy apps here! LoL!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Just looked I have no idea
Get Tapatalk, lol


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Yin...without the ap you cant.. at least not that I have been able to figure out.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yikes! Well I guess it will just have to fill up, then! LoL!!

Thanks, guys! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

